# Nennung von Firmennamen



## G12345W (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Supportteam,

mir ist aufgefallen das in den verschiedenen Forumthemen
Firmen/Herstellernamen mit Punkten versehen werden, also nicht direkt ausgeschrieben werden.
Ist das verboten oder warum wird so etwas gemacht.?
In den meistens fällen ist es ja auch was positives oder auch eine sachliche Kritik, die sich der Hersteller ja zu Herzen nehmen kann.

Danke für ein kurze Info

Viele Grüße

Günter


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nennung von Firmennamen*

Moin Günter,

uns ist es einfach angenehmer, wenn die Namen nicht komplett ausgeschrieben werden.
Dann gibts auch im nachhinein kein Theater seitens der Firmen.... wir wollen uns nur ungern mit den Firmenanwälten gewisser Großkonzerne rumschlagen, wenn es sich durch solche Kleinigkeiten vermeiden läßt. 
Wenn Du konkrete Fragen zu Äußerungen hast, dann schreib den Verfasser per PN an. Dort könnt Ihr Euch dann ungestört austauschen, ohne dass es gewisse Leute jemals zu lesen bekommen... 

Woher sollen wir als Forenteam wissen, ob eine heftige Kritik nun berechtigt war oder nicht?? 
Das schätzen ja oft genug selbst deutsche Gerichte in vers. Instanzen unterschiedlich ein. Und darauf will es hier nun mal niemand ankommen lassen. 
Wir sind im Großen und Ganzen ein Hobby-Forum und betreiben das alles mehr oder weniger in unserer Freizeit. 
Dabei soll es einfach auch bleiben.


----------



## G12345W (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nennung von Firmennamen*

Hi Annett, danke für die prompte Antwort.
Ist auch einleuchtend.

Liebe Grüße


----------

